# Does anyone else like origami?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

It is a fun little hobby of mine. I spent hours making little things today  It just fascinates me. It starts out square and flat and ends up 3-D and awesome XD.
In this pic you'll see I've made a black mouse, a purple dragon, a red vulture, a shark, a T-rex, a duck, a purple rocket ship, and another mouse but this one is brown.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me!!!!!! I taught it to the year 7s and 8s while I was still in high school 























The lily flower is one of my favourite pieces to make, as well as more complicated things like kusudamas


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Cool! Do you know any good websites for diagrams that are a little more complex?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> Cool! Do you know any good websites for diagrams that are a little more complex?


http://kusudama.me/
That is by far my favourite though there aren't diagrams for all. I'm a sucker for a kusudama. haha

Otherwise for videos, my favourite origami youtuber is barbabellaatje
http://www.youtube.com/user/barbabellaatje


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Cool thanks! I'll check them out a little later


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> Cool thanks! I'll check them out a little later


No problemo 
I haven't actually done any origami in a fair while - my "origami buddy" left for University this year. Might have to start up again, got plenty of paper left!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I can be an origami buddy


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> I can be an origami buddy


Brilliant! Might just have to make me a 12 piece kusudama or a rose box tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Is this kusudama basically like modular origami? are there any differences? I've never heard of it before although i love modular origami.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! It's 2 am.. I have do do my online school stuff in the morning. I don't believe I've stayed up so late talking about mice and origami  I think it's bed time! :lol:


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> Is this kusudama basically like modular origami? are there any differences? I've never heard of it before although i love modular origami.


I have always referred to kusudamas as such because that is usually what other people referred to them as on websites or in videos but according to a few sites I have been on, modular origami and kusudamas are sort of the same.
A kusudama can be called modular origami though technically they are not because they are generally assembled with the use of thread and not tucking tips into pockets.

Its only 9pm Tuesday here. So yes, for you, it is bed time! haha


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I like origami too!....I don't do it very often though


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

my second eldest son loves it, his current thing is making ninja stars but thats teenage boys for you, it used to be cute animals and flowers for mummy!!


----------



## VeraKeisey (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty good, thank you for all your sharing, it's really amazing.


----------

